# Any stock of the Wismec Reuleaux RX GEN3



## therazia (28/8/17)

I'm a Rolo believer and need to have the new one for my collection.

Looking at only the mod at this stage.


----------



## BumbleBee (28/8/17)

therazia said:


> I'm a Rolo believer and need to have the new one for my collection.
> 
> Looking at only the mod at this stage.


Any particular colour you're after?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (29/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Any particular colour you're after?



RED


----------



## Sir Vape (29/8/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> RED


https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...x-gen3-mod-jay-bo-designs?variant=82360270872


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (29/8/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> RED



Budget saw its gat at Vapecon... lemme see howmuch i make this weekend on the corners lol


----------

